# Video of Al Mohler's personal library/study



## Andres (Jan 26, 2010)

Wow. Just wow. In case you haven't already seen it, here is a video of Dr. Mohler giving a tour of his personal library/study. Please try not to covet.



[video=vimeo;8693850]http://vimeo.com/8693850[/video]


----------



## Wayne (Jan 26, 2010)

Early in that video [@1:25], a portrait can be seen over a mantle. It isn't the one of Richard Sibbes shown on the cover of Dever's biography, but it may be another of Sibbes. Can't quite tell.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 26, 2010)

Wow


----------



## Andres (Jan 26, 2010)

Since Wayne mentioned Dr. Dever, here is his study also. Not quite as impressive as Dr. Mohler's, but still much farther along than mine! Praise God for these men and their faithfulness to the gospel. 


[video=vimeo;7713246]http://vimeo.com/7713246[/video]


----------



## Ivan (Jan 26, 2010)

Andres said:


> Since Wayne mentioned Dr. Dever, here is his study also. Not quite as impressive as Dr. Mohler's, but still much farther along than mine! Praise God for these men and their faithfulness to the gospel.
> 
> 
> [video=vimeo;7713246]http://vimeo.com/7713246[/video]



And a bobblehead of Mohler too (and Spurgeon). I saw him at Southern in June. He probably bought those at the seminary's bookstore. He didn't when I was there...I was at the register next to the one he was at. Cool.

---------- Post added at 09:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:56 PM ----------

Yes, that is Sibbes.

---------- Post added at 10:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:58 PM ----------

Can't get that from a Kindle!

---------- Post added at 10:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:03 PM ----------

Watching Dever now. This is cool.

---------- Post added at 10:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:04 PM ----------

Dever: "These are my books...my tools...my friends".


----------



## KMK (Jan 27, 2010)

He should just get a computer...


----------



## Ivan (Jan 27, 2010)

KMK said:


> He should just get a computer...


 
I saw a laptop...maybe a desktop too.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Jan 27, 2010)

, I coveted. Forgive me brethren


----------



## Ivan (Jan 27, 2010)

Actually, it was a bit overwhelming to covet. It was cool though. I'd like to have a personal tour of it. To see not only the books, but also the portraits and knickknacks.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jan 27, 2010)

Dever needs more space... all those piles of books... how untidy!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jan 27, 2010)

I have listened to all of the 9 Marks leadership series interviews (As should all of you. They are worth their weight in gold) and Dr. Dever has more than once talked about how his office is a little small for all of his books.


----------



## nasa30 (Jan 27, 2010)

I am not coveting Dr. Mohlers........I just want one JUST like it.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 27, 2010)

Sort of makes my library look, well, my library at the present is in boxes in the attic. It has been for three years now. I keep a select few down in the house, the rest are boxed. We just don't have the room. Perhaps I should build and addition and model it after Mohler's library. Hmm....


----------



## py3ak (Jan 27, 2010)

That room seems very cluttered to me. I think it would be quite hard to concentrate.


----------



## rrfranks (Jan 27, 2010)

WOW! I am speechless.


----------



## sastark (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks for the video. It reminded me of what a kind man Dr. Mohler is.


----------



## Tim (Jan 28, 2010)

Did you hear the part about coffee beans absorbing odors that might harm books? Cool! I have never heard of that before.

The only thing I would add is more windows for natural light, but the study is in his basement.


----------



## AThornquist (Jan 28, 2010)

Cool videos. Dever seems like a funny guy.


----------



## Tripel (Jan 28, 2010)

I would much rather have a mind that has read all of those books than a room full of the actual thing. If I were to have such a library, I'd be overwhelmed with how little I have actually read.


----------



## PresbyDane (Jan 28, 2010)

Those were nice but you should see my study.












okay maybe my study is not quite that overwhelming, but I love it just the same


----------

